# Feldbett Reparieren



## Angler-Flo (4. Januar 2009)

Servus an alle Petrijünger, 

ich hab da ein kleines Problem. Hatte die letzte Zeit verstärkt mein Feldbett in Betrieb und ja wir saßen halt auf dem Feldbett (3 Personen) da ist so eine Stange durchgeknickt. Also die vom Außenrahmen, über die der Bezug gespannt ist, nun kann man sich nicht mehr drauflegen und es hat keine Spannung mehr ... 

Hat jemand einen Tipp wie ich es Reparieren könnte, bzw. wo ich evtl. so eine Stange herbekomm. Ich habe zwar eine Idee wie ich es reparieren kann, da ich ein Bastler bin und auch Handwerkliches Geschick habe, möchte aber noch andere Meinungen einholen.


----------



## Striker1982 (5. Januar 2009)

*AW: Feldbett Reparieren*

1. wie ich beim bund mit vile viel spucke und klebeband  
2. ins bauhus und en rohr gekauft was in etwa passt und rantüdeln ; )
3. e-bay sich für 25€ en neues kaufen


----------



## Schwarzwasserhai (5. Januar 2009)

*AW: Feldbett Reparieren*

Hallo, 
wenn es ein billiges Feldbett ist, dann entsorge es.
Eine Reparatur lohnt sich vom Aufwand her bestimmt nicht und ein preisintensiveres Bedchair sollte eigentlich mal 3 Personen aushalten, ausser, man missbraucht es !!!

VG Schwarzwasserhai


----------



## dinorider (5. Januar 2009)

*AW: Feldbett Reparieren*

im baumarkt bekommst du ne menge verschiedener rohre und vierkantprofiele. alu, stahl verz., v2a...  giibbet alles. 

da sollte es wohl möglich sein ein annähernd passendes zu bekommen. 

und dann baus du dir die verbogene einfach nach...


----------



## Angler-Flo (5. Januar 2009)

*AW: Feldbett Reparieren*

Danke für euere Anmerkungen. Das mit einem Rohr war auch die Idee die ich schon hatte - wie ich es oben erwähnt hatte. 
Das Feldbett hat meines wissens mal an die 40 Euronen gekostet - habe es jedoch geschenkt bekommen. Wie gesagt es wurde nicht wirklich massagriert, es war ein paar mal mit auf Zeltlager da wurde es halt ganz normal zum schalfen benutzt - aber man schläft ja eh nicht viel da also stand es so gut wie nur rum und nun saßen wir nur drauf und ...


----------



## DerZar1 (5. Januar 2009)

*AW: Feldbett Reparieren*

So, so, 

Zeltlager und ihr habt da einfach nur drauf gesessen. Is klar!
Lass mich raten, ihr habt einfach nur dagesessen, mit ner Fanta in der HAnd und einer hat "Ein bißchen Frieden, ein bißchen Freiheit" auf der Gitarre gespielt und ihr habt nur gaaaanz vorsichtig im Takt gewippt...

Zeltlager gibts, die gibts garnicht!


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (5. Januar 2009)

*AW: Feldbett Reparieren*

Nehme ein Rohrstück, das im Innendurchmesser ein bisschen größer ist als das gebrochene Stück und etwa 10-20cm lang ist. Dann Steckst du es über die gebrochene Stelle, sodass die Bruchstelle verdeckt ist und verschweißt die beiden Rohre miteinander. Natürlich sollten beide Rohre etwa vom gleichen Material sein.


----------



## Wattwurm62 (5. Januar 2009)

*AW: Feldbett Reparieren*

@Zar1:
Dir hätte so ein Zeltlager, welches Du da beschreibst bestimmt gut getan. Dann würdest Du wohl nicht soviel dummes Zeug schreiben. Oder warst Du dabei ?
Er sucht Hilfe beim reparieren und nicht dumme Mutmaßungen.

Ich würde ebenfalls mal zum baumarkt fahren und mir das passende Rohr suchen. Das Stück raussägen und mit 2 Zapfen neu verschrauben.
Es würden auch 2 Winkel gehen, die Du über dem Bruch verschraubst oder vernietest.


----------



## Angler-Flo (5. Januar 2009)

*AW: Feldbett Reparieren*

Sorry leute wenn mein Beitrag etwas unverständlich ist ... aber ich habe geschrieben auf die Frage hin ob das Feldbett zuvor "massagriert" wurde nur geantwortet, dass es in letzter Zeit öfters eingestetzt wurde, ich es geschenkt bkeommen habe, und es an sonstne auf ein paar Zeltlagern dabei war, wo wir aber eh nicht viel schalfen ... 
Nochmals sorry falls das falsch Rüberkam oder einfach mal richtig lesen, danke. 

Danke auch Wattwurm.


----------



## Franky (5. Januar 2009)

*AW: Feldbett Reparieren*

Moin..
Ich würde auch das geknickte Rohr an der Stelle absägen und ein neues Stück "einpflanzen". Dann mit 8 Nieten poppen und gut! Sollte halten...


----------



## Torsk_SH (5. Januar 2009)

*AW: Feldbett Reparieren*

Mach doch einfach mal ein Bild von der kaputten Stelle. So ist meine Glaskugel ziemlich trübe.


----------



## Denni_Lo (5. Januar 2009)

*AW: Feldbett Reparieren*



Franky schrieb:


> Moin..
> .....Dann mit 8 Nieten poppen und gut! ...



:m:m:m:m Das Jahr fängt gut an wie ich sehe :m:m:m:m


----------



## Honeyball (5. Januar 2009)

*AW: Feldbett Reparieren*



Franky schrieb:


> Ich würde auch das geknickte Rohr an der Stelle absägen und ein neues Stück "einpflanzen". Dann mit 8 Nieten poppen und gut!



Jaja, Franky, lieber mit 8 Nieten als mit einer Könnerin, schon verstanden...:vik:


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (5. Januar 2009)

*AW: Feldbett Reparieren*

Der allgegenwärtige _*Honeyball :vik:
*_


----------



## Franky (5. Januar 2009)

*AW: Feldbett Reparieren*

Pööööh! Ihr gönnt einem auch gar nix, wa...|gr::g#t Dat heisst numa so... |bla:
ICh vertraue da aber mal auf unsere Pappenheimer, was die Wahl angeht. Bin ja immer ein liebes Bürschli :l


----------

